# Heads up for GW501516!!!!!!



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21729103.400-antidoping-agency-warns-athletes-of-black-market-drug.html

Mines about to go down the sink


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Brutal1 said:


> http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21729103.400-antidoping-agency-warns-athletes-of-black-market-drug.html
> 
> Mines about to go down the sink


Mine too


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

that dosent sound to good now does it lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I hope there's journals from human trials showing no organ problems ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

This is why I won't use Sarms until they are approved pharmaceutical drugs (if ever). This and im sceptical whether half the stuff for sale is even what its supposed to be anyway


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

They abandoned it in 2006 and didn't tell them about the risks until 2009. That was nice of them


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

what name has this product been sold under then as iv never heard of GW501516 before! hope i havent used any over the years!!!


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

sitries said:


> what name has this product been sold under then as iv never heard of GW501516 before! hope i havent used any over the years!!!


As far as Im aware there isnt any other name mate


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

What dosages were the rats given? Usually they bombard rats with giant doses of drugs/chemicals which when compared to a human would mean a human sometimes eating several kilos of the drug/question in question.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> What dosages were the rats given? Usually they bombard rats with giant doses of drugs/chemicals which when compared to a human would mean a human sometimes eating several kilos of the drug/question in question.





> tests on rats showed *that at all doses*, the drug rapidly causes cancers in a multitude of organs


It says at ALL doses. I presume they would have a very low dose group include to assess dose vs efficiency.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> It says at ALL doses. I presume they would have a very low dose group include to assess dose vs efficiency.


F*ck!


----------



## TROYY (Feb 27, 2013)

sitries said:


> what name has this product been sold under then as iv never heard of GW501516 before! hope i havent used any over the years!!!


Endurobol


----------

